# Rustoleum clear gloss enamel?



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey i need to know if any of you guys have ever used the rustoleum clear gloss enamel in the spray can. It says it is a non yellowing formula ...but how good truly is it? 15 years ago ( i havent had to use the stuff in a long time ) none of the clear coats were any good, they all yellowed with age. Also does it go on nice and slick? I imagine it does have a great shine. PS i cant use the krylon arcylic gloss as it will be sprayed over enamel that stuff will really mess up enamel paint big time!! Trust me. Gimme me your thoughts. Thanks ahead of time for the imput!! Tracy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never had any luck with most Rustoleum paints as they tend to be "hotter" than hobby paints. Plus mixing hardware and hobby paints together is usually bad news. I would not use Rustoleum gloss over anything but Rustoleum paint, but thats just me.

I do not do many high gloss models but usually a couple coats of Future (Pledge with Future Shine) does very well. You can brush it on (self leveling) or airbrush it or you can dip smaller items.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll 2nd that ^^. Pledge with Future Shine is a fantastic product and gives a great glossy look. Depending on what you are doing it might take multiple applications to get to your desired high gloss shine/sheen. Clear acrylic goodness!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Well iam not using hobby paint on this one its all krylon enamel, so iam not worried about the paint reaction as its enamel over enamel ( hardware paint fully cured ) Its a real space kit painted white so need something to seal and protect the decals. Main thing that concerns me is the yellowing. I agree future is great on say figure model or aplication over hobby paint acrylic enamels.....but this project i think will require something different.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Awhile back, _FineScale Modeler_ published a factoid that stated that the yellowing of paints is promoted by exposure to light and heat. Therefore if you're displaying your models in direct sunlight, you can expect yellowing. Since mine are all in the basement and don't get exposed to those conditions, I've never had a problem with yellowing.

I will admit that none of them are painted in very light colors, which would make it hard to tell if they _had_ yellowed. However, I've never had a problem using hardware store paints and *oil-based* hobby paints so, depending on what your specific application is (something where the finish wouldn't be too critical, like a mummy, as opposed to the glassy surface of a white Testarossa), I say fire away!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I keep mine in the dark too! No problems in over 20 years of clearcoats.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why would Future not work on a realspace model? Its still a superior clear gloss finish, it can be removed with Windex if you dont like it, and it will not yellow. People use it on everything else from cars to air liners to whatever. Nice thing is you can brush it on as well as airbrush it.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

You make a good point but for me its not why Future will not work, i just perfer to use something else. Also it can be removed with windex if i dont like it...... the decals will also come right off with it thus destroying a lot of hard work . This is a very very expensive kit i really dont want to muck it up.


----------

